# Taurus Millennium Pro PT145 Trigger Adjustment?



## vwg (Jun 27, 2011)

From what I understand (which my be incorrect) there is little that can be done with the trigger but I don’t know how limited, I’m not a gunsmith.
Does anyone know whether the trigger pull can be;

1.Slightly lightened?
2.Smoothed out?
3.If either can be done, does it take a gunsmith?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with it, just learn it. I do some serious damage with mine. I think less blaming on the weapon and more range work will produce better results.


----------

